# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  किशोर कुमार

## Badtameez

इस सूत्र में किशार दा से जुङी हुई जितनी भी जानकारी होगी,देने की कोशिश की जाएगी।

----------


## Badtameez

किशोर दा को हम क्या कहें ? गायक- बिल्कुल नहीं, तो गीतकार- जी नहीं, तो संगीतकार- नहीं जी ये भी नहीं, तो अभिनेता- नहीं भाई।
देख लिया मित्रों, हम कहते-कहते थक जाएंगे कि किशोर दा क्या थें। इसलिए यहाँ 'हरफनमौला कलाकार' शब्द उपयुक्त रहेगा क्योंकि किशोर दा ने फिल्म के हर विभाग में अपनी बहुमुखी कला का प्रदर्शन किया।
आइए इनके  व्यक्तित्व और कृतित्व के विषय में कुछ जान लें-
.
-------------किशोर कुमार-------------
.
जन्म का नाम – आभास कुमार गांगुली
जन्म तिथि – 4 अगस्त 1929
जन्म स्थान – खंडवा, मध्य प्रदेश
मृत्यु – 13 अक्टूबर, 1987 (दिल का दौरा पड़ने से)
कद – 5’8.5”
उपनाम - किशोर दा
पहला गाना – मरने की दुआएं क्यू मांगू (ज़िद्दी, 1948)
किशोर कुमार हिन्दी सिने जगत के सबसे लोकप्रिय गायक के रूप में उभरे| उनके गाए हुए गाने आज भी लोगों के जहन में है| उन्हे 8 बार फिल्म फेयर सर्वश्रेष्ठ गायक का खिताब मिला है जो अपने आप में एक कीर्तिमान है|
किशोर कुमार ना सिर्फ़ एक उम्दा गायक थे बल्कि अभिनेता, गीतकार,संगीतकार, निर्माता, लेखक और निर्देशक भी थे| उन्होने अपने फिल्मी पेशे की शुरुआत एक अभिनेता के रूप में फिल्म शिकारी(1946) से की| खेम चंद प्रकाश ने उन्हें फिल्म ज़िद्दी में गाने का मौका दिया जिसमें उन्होंने अपना पहला गाना गाया| अभिनेता के रूप में उन्होंने और भी कई फिल्में की पर उनका दिल गीत गाने में अधिक लगा|
किशोर  की प्रतिभा को ढूँढने का श्रेय संगीतकार एस. डी. बर्मन को जाता है जिन्होने किशोर को उनके घर गाते सुना| किशोर तब के. एल. सहगल की नकल करते थे| पर बर्मन की सलाह पर उन्होंने अपनी खुद की शैली बनाई|
शुरू में किशोर कुमार को एस डी बर्मन और अन्य संगीतकारों ने अधिक गंभीरता से नहीं लिया और उनसे हल्के स्तर के गीत गवाए गए, लेकिन किशोर कुमार ने 1957 में बनी फिल्म "फंटूश" में दुखी मन मेरे'  गीत को  गाकर अपनी ऐसी धाक जमाई कि जानेमाने संगीतकारों को किशोर कुमार की प्रतिभा का लोहा मानना पड़ा। इसके बाद एसडी बर्मन ने किशोर कुमार को अपने संगीत निर्देशन में कई गीत गाने का मौका दिया। एस डी बर्मन के संगीत निर्देशन में किशोर कुमार ने 'मुनीम जी', 'टैक्सी ड्राइवर', 'फंटूश', 'नौ दो ग्यारह', 'पेइंग गेस्ट', 'गाईड', 'ज्वेल थीफ़', 'प्रेमपुजारी', 'तेरे मेरे सपने' जैसी फिल्मों में अपनी जादुई आवाज से फिल्मी संगीत के दीवानों को अपना दीवाना बना लिया। किशोर कुमार ने हिन्दी के साथ ही तमिल, मराठी, असमी, गुजराती, कन्नड़, भोजपुरी, मलयालम और उड़िया फिल्मों के लिए भी गीत गाए। किशोर कुमार को आठ फिल्म फेयर अवार्ड मिले। उनको पहला फिल्म फेयर अवार्ड 1969 में अराधना फिल्म के गीत रूप तेरा मस्ताना प्यार मेरा दीवाना के लिए दिया गया था। किशोर कुमार की खासियत यह थी कि उन्होंने देव आनंद से लेकर राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ बच्चन के लिए अपनी आवाज दी और इन सभी अभिनेताओं पर उनकी आवाज ऐसी रची बसी मानो किशोर खुद उनके अंदर मौजूद हों। किशोर कुमार ने 81 फ़िल्मों में अभिनय किया और 18 फिल्मों का निर्देशन भी किया। फ़िल्म 'पड़ोसन' में उन्होंने जिस मस्त मौला आदमी के किरदार को निभाया वही किरदार वे जिंदगी भर अपनी असली जिंदगी में निभाते रहे।
किशोर कुमार ने भारतीय सिनेमा के उस स्वर्ण काल में संघर्ष शुरु किया था जब उनके भाई अशोक कुमार एक सफल सितारे के रूप में स्थापित हो चुके थे। दिलीप कुमार, राज कपूर, देव आनंद, बलराज साहनी, गुरुदत्त, और रहमान जैसे कलाकारों के साथ ही पार्श्व गायन में मोहम्मद रफी, मुकेश, तलत महमूद और मन्नाडे जैसे दिग्गज गायकों का बोलबाला था। किशोर कुमार की चार शादियां हुई। पहली शादीरुमा देवी के से हुई थी, लेकिन जल्दी ही शादी टूट गई और इस के बाद उन्होंने मधुबाला के साथ विवाह किया। उस दौर में दिलीप कुमार जैसे सफल और शोहरत की बुलंदियों पर पहुँचे अभिनेता जहाँ मधुबाला जैसी रूप सुंदरी का दिल नहीं जीत पाए वही मधुबाला किशोर कुमार की दूसरी पत्नी बनी।परन्तु ये रिश्ता अधिक दिन न निभ सका। शादी के मात्र एक साल के बाद ही मधुबाला की मृत्यु हो गई। पहली बार ये दोनों फिल्म"झुमरु" एक साथ आए। यह फिल्म किशोर कुमार ने ही बनाई थी और उन्होंने खुद ही इसका निर्देशन भी किया था तथा संगीत भी उन्होंने ही दिया था। इस के बाद दोनों ने 1962 में बनी फिल्म "हाफ टिकट" में एक साथ काम किया जिस में किशोर कुमार ने यादगार कॉमेडी कर अपनी एक अलग छबि पेश की। १९७६ में उन्होंने योगिता बाली से शादी की मगर इन दोनों का यह साथ मात्र कुछ महीनों का ही रहा। इसके बाद योगिता बाली ने मिथुन चक्रवर्ती से शादी कर ली। 1980 में किशोर कुमार ने चौथी शादी लीना चंद्रावरकर से की जो उम्र में उनके बेटे अमित से दो साल बड़ी थीं। 
.
परिवार
किशोर का जन्म मध्य प्रदेश के खंडवा जिले में हुआ| उनके पिता कुंजलाल गॅंगली एक बड़े वकील थे और माँ गौरी देवी  एक रहीस खानदान से| उनके 2 भाई और एक बहन थी – अशोक कुमार, अनूप कुमार और सती देवी|   किशोर के हिन्दी सिनिमा मे कदम रखने से पहले ही अशोक कुमार एक विख्यात अभिनेता बन चुके थे| उनके साथ रहते रहते ही किशोर की फिल्मों में दिलचस्पी बढ़ी और उन्ही की वजह से वे एस.डी.बर्मन की नज़र में आए|

----------


## Raja44

किशोर कुमाय खुद एक फिल्म ही थे

----------


## Badtameez

> किशोर कुमाय खुद एक फिल्म ही थे


जी हाँ, बिल्कुल सही बात है।

----------


## Badtameez

कल किशोर दा का जन्मदिन है।

----------


## Badtameez

आवश्यक सूचना :- इस सूत्र के लिए किशोर कुमार पर आधारित जानकारियों की आवश्यकता है। कृपया मित्रगण उनमुक्त हृदय से जानकारियाँ उपलब्ध करायें।
धन्यवाद!

----------


## Badtameez

मैं अपने परमप्रिय गायक किशोर दा को इस गीत के माध्यम से श्रद्धा-सुमन अर्पित करता हूँ और उन्हें याद करता हूँ-
.

सुबह शाम हो रात हो चाहे भोर।
नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।
.
जिस धुन को छूकर गया तेरा स्वर.
वो धुन तो हो ही गया है अमर.
संगीत के जब भी सागर में ये,
गीतों की तेरे उठी है लहर.
सुन के हुआ है ये मनवा विभोर।

नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।
.
रोने वाले भी बने हैं गवाह.
तूँ था हँसाने का इक बादशाह.
तेरे कई हास्य गीतों को सुन,
हँसते-हँसते करते सब वाह-वाह.
लगता है बस नाचने मन का मोर।

नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।
.
सुख ही नहीं और भी कई रंग.
हर रँग उड़े हैं तेरे स्वर के संग.
संगीत के डोर में बँधके ये,
उड़ती रही है तेरी स्वर पतंग.
उड़ती रहेगी आ जाय कोई दौर।
नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।
.
तूँ जब सदा के लिए सो गया.
इस जग से जब तूँ विदा हो गया.
सब चाहने वालों के संग-संग,
संगीत का एक सुर सो गया.
शमशान लगने लगा चारो ओर।
नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।
सुबह शाम हो रात हो चाहे भोर।
नैन भर गये याद आया जब किशोर।।

----------


## ravi chacha

शिक्षा

किशोर कुमार इन्दौर के क्रिश्चियन कॉलेज में पढ़े थे और उनकी आदत थी कॉलेज की कैंटीन से उधार लेकर खुद भी खाना और दोस्तों को भी खिलाना। वह ऐसा समय था जब 10-20 पैसे की उधारी भी बहुत मायने रखती थी। किशोर कुमार पर जब कैंटीन वाले के पाँच रुपया बारह आना उधार हो गए और कैंटीन का मालिक जब उनको अपने एक रुपया बारह आना चुकाने को कहता तो वे कैंटीन में बैठकर ही टेबल पर गिलास, और चम्मच बजा बजाकर पाँच रुपया बारह आना गा-गाकर कई धुन निकालते थे और कैंटीन वाले की बात अनसुनी कर देते थे। बाद में उन्होंने अपने एक गीत में इस पाँच रुपया बारह आना का बहुत ही खूबसूरती से इस्तेमाल किया। शायद बहुत कम लोगों को पाँच रुपया बारह आना वाले गीत की यह असली कहानी मालूम होगी।

----------


## ravi chacha

*अभिनय का आरंभ* किशोर कुमार की शुरुआत एक अभिनेता के रूप में फिल्म शिकारी (1946) से  हुई.इस फिल्म में उनके बड़े भाई अशोक कुमार ने प्रमुख भूमिका की थी। उन्हें  पहली बार गाने का मौका मिला फिल्म 1948 में बनी फिल्म जिद्दी में। जिसमें  उन्होंने देव आनंद के लिए गाना गाया था। किशोर कुमार के. एल. सहगल के  ज़बर्दस्त प्रशंसक थे, इसलिए उन्होंने यह गीत उन की शैली में ही गाया।  "जिद्दी" की सफलता के बावजूद उन्हें न तो पहचान मिली और न कोई खास काम  मिला। उन्होंने 1951 में फणी मजूमदार द्वारा निर्मित फिल्म 'आंदोलन' में  हीरो के रूप में काम किया मगर फिल्म फ्लॉप हो गई। 1954 में उन्होंने बिमल  राय की 'नौकरी' में एक बेरोजगार युवक की संवेदनशील भूमिका कर अपनी  ज़बर्दस्त अभिनय प्रतिभा से भी परिचित किया। इसके बाद 1955 में बनी "बाप रे  बाप", 1956 में "नई दिल्ली", 1957 में "मि. मेरी" और "आशा", और 1958 में  बनी "चलती का नाम गाड़ी" जिस में किशोर कुमार ने अपने दोनों भाईयों अशोक  कुमार और अनूप कुमार के साथ काम किया और उनकी अभिनेत्री थी मधुबाला। यह भी  मजेदार बात है कि किशोर कुमार की शुरुआत की कई फिल्मों में मोहम्मद रफी ने  किशोर कुमार के लिए अपनी आवाज दी थी। मोहम्मद रफी ने फिल्म ‘रागिनी’ तथा  ‘शरारत’ में किशोर कुमार को अपनी आवाज उधार दी तो मेहनताना लिया सिर्फ एक  रुपया। काम के लिए किशोर कुमार सबसे पहले एस डी बर्मन के पास गए थे.  जिन्होंने पहले भी उन्हें 1950 में बनी फिल्म "प्यार" में गाने का मौका  दिया था। एस डी बर्मन ने उन्हें फिर "बहार" फिल्म में एक गाना गाने का मौका  दिया। कुसुर आप का और यह गाना बहुत हिट

----------


## ravi chacha

*गीत संगीत के संग* शुरू में किशोर कुमार को एस डी बर्मन और अन्य संगीत कारों ने अधिक  गंभीरता से नहीं लिया और उनसे हल्के स्तर के गीत गवाए गए, लेकिन किशोर  कुमार ने 1957 में बनी फिल्म "फंटूस" में दुखी मन मेरे गीत अपनी ऐसी धाक  जमाई कि जाने माने संगीतकारों को किशोर कुमार की प्रतिभा का लोहा मानना  पड़ा। इसके बाद एसडी बर्मन ने किशोर कुमार को अपने संगीत निर्देशन में कई  गीत गाने का मौका दिया। आर डी बर्मन के संगीत निर्देशन में किशोर कुमार ने  'मुनीम जी', 'टैक्सी ड्राइवर', 'फंटूश', 'नौ दो ग्यारह', 'पेइंग गेस्ट',  'गाईड', 'ज्वेल थीफ़', 'प्रेमपुजारी', 'तेरे मेरे सपने' जैसी फिल्मों में  अपनी जादुई आवाज से फिल्मी संगीत के दीवानों को अपना दीवाना बना लिया। एक  अनुमान के किशोर कुमार ने वर्ष 1940 से वर्ष 1980 के बीच के अपने करियर के  दौरान करीब 574 से अधिक गाने गाए। किशोर कुमार ने हिन्दी के साथ ही तमिल,  मराठी, असमी, गुजराती, कन्नड़, भोजपुरी, मलयालम और उड़िया फिल्मों के लिए  बी गीत गाए। किशोर कुमार को आठ फिल्म फेयर अवार्ड मिले, उनको पहला फिल्म  फेयर अवार्ड 1969 में अराधना फिल्म के गीत रूप तेरा मस्ताना प्यार मेरा  दीवाना के लिए दिया गया था। किशोर कुमार की खासियत यह थी कि उन्होंने देव  आनंद से लेकर राजेश खन्ना, अमिताभ बच्चन के लिए अपनी आवाज दी और इन सभी  अभिनेताओं पर उनकी आवाज ऐसी रची बसी मानो किशोर खुद उनके अंदर मौजूद हों।  किशोर कुमार ने 81 फ़िल्मों में अभिनय किया और 18 फिल्मों का निर्देशन भी  किया। फ़िल्म 'पड़ोसन' में उन्होंने जिस मस्त मौला आदमी के किरदार को  निभाया वही किरदार वे जिंदगी भर अपनी असली जिंदगी में निभाते रहे।

----------


## ravi chacha

*आपातकाल में* 1975 में देश में आपातकाल के समय एक सरकारी समारोह में भाग लेने से साफ  मना कर देने पर तत्कालीन सूचना एवं प्रसारण मंत्री विद्याचरण शुक्ला ने  किशोर कुमार के गीतों के आकाशवाणी से प्रसारित किए जाने पर पर रोक लगा दी  थी और किशोर कुमार के घर पर आयकर के छापे भी डाले गए। मगर किशोर कुमार ने  आपात काल का समर्थन नहीं किया। यह दुर्भाग्य और शर्म की बात है कि किशोर  कुमार द्वारा बनाई गई कई फिल्में आयकर विभाग ने जप्त कर रखी है और लावारिस  स्थिति में वहाँ अपनी दुर्दशा पर आँसू बहा रही है।

----------


## Badtameez

> *आपातकाल में* 1975 में देश में आपातकाल के समय एक सरकारी समारोह में भाग लेने से साफ  मना कर देने पर तत्कालीन सूचना एवं प्रसारण मंत्री विद्याचरण शुक्ला ने  किशोर कुमार के गीतों के आकाशवाणी से प्रसारित किए जाने पर पर रोक लगा दी  थी और किशोर कुमार के घर पर आयकर के छापे भी डाले गए। मगर किशोर कुमार ने  आपात काल का समर्थन नहीं किया। यह दुर्भाग्य और शर्म की बात है कि किशोर  कुमार द्वारा बनाई गई कई फिल्में आयकर विभाग ने जप्त कर रखी है और लावारिस  स्थिति में वहाँ अपनी दुर्दशा पर आँसू बहा रही है।


बहुत दु:खद बात है।

----------


## ravi chacha

*संघर्ष* किशोर कुमार ने भारतीय सिनेमा के उस स्वर्ण काल में संघर्ष शुरु किया था  जब उनके भाई अशोक कुमार एक सफल सितारे के रूप में स्थापित हो चुके थे।  दिलीप कुमार, राज कपूर, देव आनंद, बलराज साहनी, गुरुदत्त, और रहमान जैसे  कलाकारों के साथ ही पार्श्व गायन में मोहम्मद रफी, मुकेश, तलत महमूद और  मन्नाडे जैसे दिग्गज गायकों का बोलबाला था। किशोर कुमार की पहली शादी रुमा  देवी के से हुई थी, लेकिन जल्दी ही शादी टूट गई और इस के बाद उन्होंने  मधुबाला के साथ विवाह किया। उस दौर में दिलीप कुमार जैसे सफल और शोहरत की  बुलंदियों पर पहुँचे अभिनेता जहाँ मधुबाला जैसी रूप सुंदरी का दिल नहीं जीत  पाए वही मधुबाला किशोर कुमार की दूसरी पत्नी बनी। 1961 में बनी फिल्म  "झुमरु" में दोनों एक साथ आए। यह फिल्म किशोर कुमार ने ही बनाई थी और  उन्होंने खुद ही इसका निर्देशन किया था। इस के बाद दोनों ने 1962 में बनी  फिल्म "हाफ टिकट" में एक साथ काम किया जिस में किशोर कुमार ने यादगार  कॉमेडी कर अपनी एक अलग छबि पेश की। १९७६ में उन्होंने योगिता बाली से शादी  की मगर इन दोनों का यह साथ मात्र कुछ महीनों का ही रहा। इसके बाद योगिता  बाली ने मिथुन चक्रवर्ती से शादी कर ली। १९८० में किशोर कुमार ने चौथी शादी  लीना चंद्रावरकर से की जो उम्र में उनके बेटे अमित से दो साल बड़ी थीं।

----------


## ravi chacha

मनोज कुमार की जुबानी मनोज कुमार किशोर कुमार को लेकर एक यादगार किस्सा सुनाते हैं। एक बार  उनकी फिल्म ' उपकार ' के लिए किशोर कुमार को गाना गाने के लिए आमंत्रित  किया तो वह यह कहकर भाग खड़े हुए कि वे तो फिल्म के हीरो के लिए ही गाने  गाते हैं, किसी खलनायक पर फिल्माया जाने वाला गाना नहीं गा सकते। लेकिन '  उपकार ' का यह गीत ' कसमे वादे प्यार वफा ...' जब हिट हुआ तो किशोर कुमार  मनोज कुमार के पास गए और कहने लगे इतने अच्छे गाने का मौका उन्होने छोड़  दिया। इसके साथ ही उन्होंने यह स्वीकार करने में भी देर नहीं की कि मन्ना  डे ने जिस खूबसूरती से इस गाने को गाया है ऐसा तो मैं कई जन्मों तक नहीं गा  सकूंगा। अच्छा ही हुआ कि मैने इस गाने को नहीं गाया नहीं तो लोग इतने  अच्छे गीत में मन्ना डे की इस खूबसूरत आवाज से वंचित रह जाते।

----------

